# How do I remove a ring around the inside of my toilet bowl?



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I really need to get rid of the ring in my bowl









And I also have build up in the bottom....anyone know how I can get rid of it?

Once it is gone I will clean it regularly and it will stay gone, but when we bought the house it had a nasty build up in it and although I clean it regularly I just have been able to get rid of it....

PS....the ring has been in the bowl for about one week.

The build up has been there 5 years...I scrub it once or twice a week but it hasn't decreased at all in size.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

For the gunk in the bottom, pouring a can of Coca-Cola into the bowl and letting it set for a while often does the trick. (Which makes it scary to think that it's a beverage!)

For the ring -- not sure. I'm dealing with some residue up around the inside of the rim and I'd love to hear some ideas for getting rid of that as well...


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

You can scrub it with a pumice stone (yep, just like the kind you use on your feet)... I was totally skeptical, but it really, really works. Scrapes off all the hard scaley stuff without damaging the potty. Works on ceramic/porceline sinks and bathtubs, too! The only downside-- you do have to stick your hand in the toilet...


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

pumice works. Thats my #1 suggestion. cheap too!

If its red I have heard that throwing a vit. c tablet in the bowl overnight and it will cut the iron stain out in the morning.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm sure it's not "earth friendly" but I've had great luck with "The Works" brand. The toilet cleaner completely cleaned the gunk from under the rim. The tub cleaner got rid of all hard water build-up.

I only used the toilet cleaner once, and since then the Method brand of cleaners keep it looking great. I'm in the process of moving and needed something that really did the job.


----------



## hollyvangogh (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
You can scrub it with a pumice stone (yep, just like the kind you use on your feet)... I was totally skeptical, but it really, really works. Scrapes off all the hard scaley stuff without damaging the potty. Works on ceramic/porceline sinks and bathtubs, too! The only downside-- you do have to stick your hand in the toilet...









: I







pumice!

If you poor a bucket of water into the toilet (somewhat quickly, but not fast enough to make a mess) it'll cause the toilet to flush w/o refilling. Then you can clean it with the stone (but keep things wet to prevent scratching). When you're done just flush and the toilet will refill again.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Pumice, yes, but not the kind used for beauty. Those stones are coated and won't work. Buy the ones in the cleaning area of a store or at your local hardware store. They are awesome for mineral deposits!


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

I've had good luck with using Bon Ami (usually used as a sink/kitchen cleaner) in my toilet. Bon Ami is pretty eco-friendly and it works well with our rust stains.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Yup, pumice stone. The kind I've used was sold in the cleaners section of a grocery store and did wonders to the weird stains that were in the toilet from the previous owner. I had scrubbed for years to no avail until I found one of those and used it and cried tears of joy!









You can also use one of these:
http://www.goearthstone.com/pool_stone.asp
Same thing, I think, just different packaging.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

Okay I am going to try Borax first and then...the cola....


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm glad you posted this. I cleaned the toilet tonight and cannot get the part under the lip clean. Thanks for the pumice tip, ladies!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I'm sure it's not "earth friendly" but I've had great luck with "The Works" brand. The toilet cleaner completely cleaned the gunk from under the rim. The tub cleaner got rid of all hard water build-up.

I only used the toilet cleaner once, and since then the Method brand of cleaners keep it looking great. I'm in the process of moving and needed something that really did the job.

Me too, I got this stuff at the Dollar Tree after hearing an old lady say it was the best and OMG it is the best at removing hard water stains, and our toilet was the worst. I would clean it and it still looked disgusting. This dissolved it. I clean it regularly with my baking soda cleaner, but once a month I use The Works. I know it's probably not the best, but my toilet looked so wretched I was ready to try anything and that worked.


----------



## Jemmind (Nov 13, 2007)

I've used a pumice stone on my toilet bowls and got them really clean. But since I did that, it seems to get dirty alot faster than it used to.


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

CITRIC ACID! CITRIC ACID! CITRIC ACID! CITRIC ACID!







:







:







:

Can you guess my choice for breaking down the crud?!









That's what is in the cola. But, CA, used straight (without the sugar and other soft drink additives), it is dynamite!

My Dad's toliet looked awful. I was using a steak knife as a chisel and hammering hunks of grey build-up (like tarter). I got so tired and having such poor results, I was almost crying.

I poured 1 cup of citric acid in the toilet and let it set overnight. The next day, a light brushing and flush, it looked wonderful!!!









Now, I refuse to be without it in the house! I order mine, in a 50 lb sack, from www.brambleberry.com It is wonderful for all sorts of household cleaning: dishwasher, laundry, bathroom. It is great.







:

Yes, the pumice stone works, as well, you CAN wear rubber gloves, no big deal. Once the toilet is clean, try pouring a cup of borax into the bowl once a week and let it sit overnight. With a quick brushing, it helps keep the bowl sparkling clean.


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

I was just going to say Citric Acid! I dissolve a couple of tablespoons of it in warm water and then pour it in the bowl and let it sit overnight. It practically cleans itself after that!

If you can't find actually Citric Acid crystals anywhere near, I hear that lemonade type drink mixes will also work, although obviously you would need more than 2 Tbsp since it's more dilute.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

White vinegar works great on the gunk. I pour a large amount and let it sit overnight. Scrub with a brush in the am and it really breaks it up.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

You can get a "pumie" brand pumice stone on a stick specifically for toilets. I got mine just at the regualr grocery store. It's worked great for me.


----------



## MrsAprilMay (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *farmlife* 
White vinegar works great on the gunk. I pour a large amount and let it sit overnight. Scrub with a brush in the am and it really breaks it up.

I love vinegar, too. Borax worked OK for us, but it wasn't that great.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I second the citric acid and pumice. I was given some way artificial drink packets (lemon) once, and I just made a very strong solution of that and used it to clean the toilet LOL.

Pumice is just FANTASTIC. I found out about it a few years ago from watching a show on the BBC....these ladies use all sorts of cleaning stuff.

I also use their suggestion of 'brewed tea' to clean windows and degrease a stove since I have some old nasty tea bags here. The tannic acid works well.


----------



## earthlymama (May 15, 2008)

I have a really big problem with rings in my toilet, out in the country, on hard well water. I pour 1/4 gallon of white vinegar and let sit overnight and scrub in the morning. It seriously makes that bowl sparkle and does not harm the septic field!


----------



## mamabain (Sep 19, 2002)

i second the pumice stone, worked wonders for me.


----------



## delly (Oct 30, 2007)

I've read through this and I'm gonna try the pumice stone at least, but I have to ask - has anyone ever had a toilet they couldn't get clean because it wasn't dirty, it was worn away around the edge? I had a cleaning lady in who said it was impossible to get the toilet rim any cleaner because it was just worn away there... is that for real?


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delly* 
I've read through this and I'm gonna try the pumice stone at least, but I have to ask - has anyone ever had a toilet they couldn't get clean because it wasn't dirty, it was worn away around the edge? I had a cleaning lady in who said it was impossible to get the toilet rim any cleaner because it was just worn away there... is that for real?

The pumice stone will work for that.


----------



## thunderfrompa (Jul 30, 2013)

pumice scratches surface beware trouble later as surface will have a place for dirt to grab and stain easier!

I just finished, I started with limeaway to get rid of rust stains, then noticed there was a ring around toilet bowl! I read about using glass cooktop cleaner and polish!

I drained bowl put on weiman cleaner and polish stain disappeared!

wow even toilet flushed better, due to the slippery shinny surface!

I did the outside of toilet and looks like new!!


----------



## thunderfrompa (Jul 30, 2013)

I just finished and looks great now and even flushes better !

I used weiman glass top cleaner

first drain water rub on stain let dry

then rub with paper towel or toilet paper buildin stain is gone and also polished !

looks so good did the outside of toilet presto like new clean and shinny!!!

Try it easy to do!


----------



## 59046 (Jun 24, 2006)

I second earthstone! I bought mine from Fred Meyer and they are called Kitchen stone. It's a white cube of pumice type stuff, but it is safer and won't scratch like pumice can. One side has a blue scratcher.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)




----------

